# Revier Schlögen oder Innbach



## ribisehl (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ,möchte mir für nächstes Jahr eine Jahreskarte für eines dieser Reviere kaufen ,den Innbach von der Taubenbrunnerbrücke abwärts habe ich schon ein wenig angeschaut was meint ihr Petri Heil Franz|wavey:


----------



## Swobbi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Hallo ribisehl.

Ich hatte den Innbach dieses Jahr und muss sagen er ist sein Geld wert. Wenn du ihn dir nimmst wirst du sicher deine Freude damit haben. Ich nehme ihn mir auch nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## ribisehl (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Danke Swobbi für den Tipp ,vieleicht Treffen wir uns ja dan am Wasser übrigens heute und morgen ist in aschach Fischmarkt Petri heil Franz|wavey:


----------



## Swobbi (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Schreibst ma mal a nachricht wennst gehst und dann treff ma uns sicher.


----------



## martin k (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Hi Franz!

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr die Jahreskarte Donau/Schlögen. Dieses Revier erstreckt sich an beiden Flussufern über eine Länge von über 40km, wobei es recht schwierig ist geeignete Plätze zu finden...die Innenkurven sind sehr seicht, zudem bleibt hier beim Ansitzen immer wieder Treibgut in der Schnur hängen, während die Außenkurven oft sehr tief und steinig sind - viel Materialverlust! Ich habe bei so mancher mehrtägigen Tour bis zu 25 Spinnköder u. 15 Grundbleie versenkt...An weniger schwierigen Plätzen geht meist direkt am Ufer ein vielbefahrener Radweg entlang - auch das muss man mögen...
Die Bestimmungen sind dafür sehr human (3 Ruten, alle Köder & Techniken, Nachtfischen erlaubt,...)
Hat man ausreichend Erfahrung und investiert zudem sehr viel Zeit um die *richtige Lokation* zu finden (ein Boot u. ev. ein Echolot ist hierfür sehr nützlich, wobei nicht vom Boot aus geangelt werden darf), besteht sicher die Möglichkeit regelmäßig gute Fänge zu landen...

lg
Martin


----------



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Servus Martin!
Schön,daß Du Dich auch im "Österreichereck" zu Wort meldest!In der "Schlögener Donau" habe ich meist im Bereich vom Sportboothafen bis zur großen Wiese oberhalb von Innzell gefischt.Die Strecke von dort bis zum DOKW Aschach habe ich seltener befischt.Damals so um 1985 war dieser Donauabschnitt schon sehr verschlammt.Aber die vielen Hochwässer in den letzten Jahren haben die Donau sicher gereinigt.Ich habe dort auch zu einer Zeit gefischt,als das Fischen mit dem Krandaubel bei uns in OÖ noch erlaubt
war und habe daher die Untiefen und Schotterbänke der damaligen Zeit gekannt.Als dann der Treppelweg als Radwanderweg ausgebaut und sehr stark befahren wurde,hab ich mir ruhigere Fischwasser an Innbach,Traun und Ager gesucht.Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich an der Donau :darf man als Lizenznehmer den Treppelweg(Radwanderweg)mit dem PKW befahren oder muß man dann an den verschiedenen Zufahrtsstraßen auf ein Fahrrad umsteigen oder zu Fuß kilometerweit laufen?Z.B.die Strecke von Inzell bis Aschach?
Ab und zu hätte ich nämlich schon Lust,ein WE von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag
Mittag so wie früher zu verbringen!Ob allerdings die Zander heutzutage noch so zahlreich beißen,wage ich zu bezweifeln!!


----------



## martin k (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Schlögen oder Innbach*

Hi Wolfgang!

Hatte das Schlögener Revier nur in der Saison 2004...da ich aus Linz bin tu ich mir mit den genauen Ortsangaben relativ schwer...
Vorwiegend befischte ich verschiedene Stellen am rechten Donauufer in der Gegend von Obermühl bis Untermühl. Der Großteil des Radtourismus spielt sich am anderen Ufer ab - weiß nicht genau welche Teile des Treppelweges man hier mit dem Auto befahren kann. Meine Lieblingsstelle war einige km von Obermühl Flussaufwärts bei einem großen Steinbruch. Die Straße endet hier und Radweg gibt es an dieser Stelle zum Glück auch nicht. Ausserdem ist die Donau hier sehr abwechslungsreich strukturiert...leider auch viele Hänger...
Zu den Zandern: zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort - am besten mit Gummifisch od. Köfi am System...dann kann man sogar heutzutage noch aussergewöhnliche Strecken fangen. Das Ansitzen mit totem Köfi bringt nach meinen Erfahrungen nur Zufallstreffer...

lg Martin


----------

